# Deductions on foreign source rental income?



## m2m2012 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

If a tax resident of Portugal has rental properties outside the EU (say Australia or the USA) they obviously need to declare this foreign rental income; but, can they claim deductions on those foreign rental properties such as insurance, local property taxes, repairs, property management? So basically, are you taxed on your gross income or net income?

Also, how about rental properties IN Portugal? Do they allow deductions?

I've also asked these questions on the Spain forum as Portugal and Spain are the two places I'm considering moving to.

Thanks for any info or advice.


----------

